# Play.com and VAT



## nlgbbbblth (23 Nov 2006)

from other forums

"Got a letter this morning from Revenue charging me for VAT and handling on a DVD box set purchased from Play.com.

I had thought that purchasing from Play was above board but seemingly after talking to Revenue because Play ship from Jersey through the UK and pay UK VAT, the Gov are getting browned off and want Play to pay Irish VAT when posting to Ireland. The woman told me they've been told to stop most items and send out the charge for VAT (including a 5euro handling fee). When they receive the money they'll send out the packages."

Not good.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Nov 2006)

So they should be deducting UK VAT from the price and then charging Irish VAT instead? Or is there a double charge to VAT?


----------



## askalot (24 Nov 2006)

Isn't Jersey a tax haven? I think the OP meant that Paly don't pay UK VAT.


----------



## efm (24 Nov 2006)

I have ordered about €200 of Cd's and DVD's from Play in the last two weeks and had no issue - that said they came in "dribs and drabs" not altogether so individually they may not have registered as being big enough to chase for Vat and Duty as well ?


----------



## Omega (24 Nov 2006)

I recently received a box set (16 discs) from Play - delivered via a shipping company, not An Post - and had no issues..... yet.....


----------



## rmelly (24 Nov 2006)

I had to pay EUR 14 duty on a DVD boxset from amazon.com earlier this week - is this now the norm? I'm waiting on 3 others, hope I don't have to pay duty on all of them...


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Nov 2006)

askalot said:


> Isn't Jersey a tax haven? I think the OP meant that Paly don't pay UK VAT.


 
Maybe, but that's not what they said



> because Play ship from Jersey through the UK and *pay* UK VAT


----------



## SteelBlue05 (24 Nov 2006)

rmelly said:


> I had to pay EUR 14 duty on a DVD boxset from amazon.com earlier this week - is this now the norm? I'm waiting on 3 others, hope I don't have to pay duty on all of them...


 
If you are ordering from the US then you do have to pay that VAT or whatever its called for goods above a certain value. (I think).


----------



## DirtyH2O (24 Nov 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Islands_VAT_loophole

It's been changed in the last week or so to lower the threshold to something like £8. That might be why you are getting the letter.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (24 Nov 2006)

efm said:


> I have ordered about €200 of Cd's and DVD's from Play in the last two weeks and had no issue - that said they came in "dribs and drabs" not altogether so individually they may not have registered as being big enough to chase for Vat and Duty as well ?


 
Play send everything separately - so long as the value is under the €22 threshold you should be ok.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (24 Nov 2006)

Am I right in saying that Jersey is not part of EU?

RE: Amazon.com (USA)

They usually ship via Germany and as a result I have never had a customs charge levied. Anything above €45 can be hit with VAT.


----------



## podgerodge (4 Dec 2006)

Someone has just told me they were charged €12 tax on 1 cd ordered on Play.com - by An Post which included an adminstration charge 

Why would revenue suddenly hit small items such as these?  Are the retailers here lobbying them?

Who the hell is going to use online webstores if they get hit not only for the difference saved but also pay a few euro on admin costs of An Post??


----------



## nlgbbbblth (4 Dec 2006)

podgerodge said:


> Someone has just told me they were charged €12 tax on 1 cd ordered on Play.com - by An Post which included an adminstration charge
> 
> Why would revenue suddenly hit small items such as these? Are the retailers here lobbying them?
> 
> Who the hell is going to use online webstores if they get hit not only for the difference saved but also pay a few euro on admin costs of An Post??


 
I'd say the retailers here are putting pressure on the Revenue Commissioners.

Which is well out of order considering the inflated prices and poor selection offered in shops over here. I wouldn't mind a little extra for some DVDs and CDs in my local shop but when *they refuse point blank* to stock certain titles I have no option but to go online.

All of this helps Amazon.co.uk who coincidentally now have a centre here and post from Ireland.


----------



## Guest124 (4 Dec 2006)

Got a DVD from Cd Wow delivered today and it was posted from Luxembourg -it had no declared value on the front. I thought Cd Wow shipped everything from Hong Kong, -obviously not.
Yes Jersey is not part of E.U.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (4 Dec 2006)

podgerodge said:


> Someone has just told me they were charged €12 tax on 1 cd ordered on Play.com - by An Post which included an adminstration charge
> 
> Why would revenue suddenly hit small items such as these?  Are the retailers here lobbying them?
> 
> Who the hell is going to use online webstores if they get hit not only for the difference saved but also pay a few euro on admin costs of An Post??



Our Government, and Civil Service, do not like competition and do whatever is in their power to ensure their tax take is maximised, especially when it comes to preventing competition. Preservicng high prices is in their interest as their tax take is higher as a result of their actions.

Similar strategies have resulted in the extortionate VRT system and, most recently, the increases in Health Insurance, Electricity, Gas and pretty much anything withing their influence.


----------



## Luternau (4 Dec 2006)

podgerodge said:


> Someone has just told me they were charged €12 tax on 1 cd ordered on Play.com - by An Post which included an adminstration charge
> 
> Why would revenue suddenly hit small items such as these? Are the retailers here lobbying them?
> 
> Who the hell is going to use online webstores if they get hit not only for the difference saved but also pay a few euro on admin costs of An Post??


 
Its all hit and miss guys...trust me.  I know no one likes to pay duty but they are just doing what they are supposed to do. The best advice is to try and buy within the EU or if you are buying from the others buy single items rather than conolidated orders. There are exemption thresholds for receiving by post and if you are under these, generally it is OK. 

Re the comments on An Post-I have had the pleasure of doing audits of customs procedures for postal imports (not on behalf of An Post -in a neutral context).  Postal customs clearance is much much cheaper that commercial customs charges which are about 6 times more expenisive and in some cases, more than the goods are worth.

Re getting CD Wow items from Lux or Amazon from Dublin, I would be more inclined to think that this is the result of what is known as Extra Territorial Offices of Exchange  (ETOE's)-that is items say from HK bulk shipped to Lux and then put throught the postal network of Lux with lus post mark. This is done to reduce costs of shipping-and does not mean that the items originate in this country.


----------



## Guest124 (4 Dec 2006)

CD Wow normally have a Declared Value on the front e.g. EUR 20.99 but on my DVD from Lux it just said No Declared Value and of course no Customs Declaration.
So Cd Wow could do you a favour on that DVD Box set you order and send it to you from Lux even though it's really from Honk Kong and maybe you would avoid custom duty.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Dec 2006)

After reading this thread, I ordered a DVD box set from Amazon rather than Play. As it turned out, with packaging and VAT it worked out only €1.50 dearer. This seems to me to be worth it as you are guaranteed not to get hit with further charges. First time I have bought anything off Amazon in years.

I agree with other posters that Revenue/An Post should find more productive ways to spend their time. (An Post might try and look to make a profit every now and again). Competition is good people...


----------



## Guest127 (5 Dec 2006)

Tallpaul: I think you missed the gist of Luternau's  point when he stated that the charges were hit and miss and that An Post charged up to less than 6 times what other couriers charged for collecting this tax. I don't know how you can blame An Post for the charge. If customs decide to charge revenue/duty/vat on any item An Post have to collect this charge and forward they money collected to the customs. Do you really expect them to do this for nothing? my dad was a postie and they hated taking money off customers, (even cash on delivery ones!!) he said that if you had a parcel with customs on it etc you were 'marked out' with it on delivery and when you returned you either had to have the parcel or the money back with you. ( An Post might try and look to make a profit every now and again - think you will find that  an post has about €200 million in  cash from profits over the past few years)


----------



## Luternau (5 Dec 2006)

I agree with other posters that Revenue/An Post should find more productive ways to spend their time. (An Post might try and look to make a profit every now and again). Competition is good people...
There is no better way to spend ones time than to do your job. In this case both An Post and Revenue seem to be doing exactly this. Its not so long ago that guns were being sent by post because it was so lax-this is no longer the case.
I suppose people resent the fact that Customs are in the Airport too, doing their job and performing random searches on people coming off the plane from NY. If they are charging VAT and Duty on the importers of these goods for sale on the high street what is so wrong with them enforcing the same rules on Joe public getting off a plane or through mail order?
Personally I was horrified last Sat week to see people walking through the red channel and no customs officers there. Go to Zurich, Paris or anywhere else and there are always Customs officers present-doing their job! Article in Sun Times saying that some people spending 2-3k in NY and not paying duty here. 
The issue is really the high taxes we pay on just about everything. We all have a hand in this whether we want to admit it or not. Recently it was stated that if the tax foregone to the exchequer from the black economy, was collected, it would result in about a reduction of approx 4% on tax bands and reduce VAT by about 1 or 2%. That would considerably ease the burden of tax in your pocket, pay for some decent public transport, schools , hospitals and roads.


----------



## Iano (11 Dec 2006)

nlgbbbblth said:


> All of this helps Amazon.co.uk who coincidentally now have a centre here and post from Ireland.


 

I recently ordered a load of books from amazon.co.uk and this comment confirms what I suspected. I got a mail confirming despatch of my order using An Post - but why am I being charged the higher "Western Europe" delivery charges of £3.99 + 99p per extra book (UK rates are £2.16 + 59p) for deliveries that are despatched from Ireland??? Surely it should be regarded as a domestic delivery and therefore charged at domestic rates? 

Has anyone else considered this and tackled Amazon on it?


----------



## bananaskin (11 Dec 2006)

Ordered DVDs on Play over a month ago now, all in or around 45 euro, still haven't received them or any notification from An Post regarding any dues.


Does anyone have a phone number to contact re sorting this out? Getting too close to Christmas for comfort..........


----------



## Berni (11 Dec 2006)

Their procedure for missing deliveries is here


----------



## rmelly (11 Dec 2006)

if VAT & Customs is due on it, it may be stuck in the postal system somewhere.

A parcel I got from amazon.com showed as stamped by (Irish) Customs on 7th November, I received it 3 weeks later.


----------



## DublinTexas (11 Dec 2006)

I order a lot from Play.com and Playusa.com and up to recently I had no problmes, now several items are just "stuck somewhere".

However I always make sure I'm below 22€ which according to revenue is the limit.

As per revenue ([broken link removed])

Goods of Negligible Value
Packages, other than those containing tobacco or tobacco products, alcoholic products, perfumes or toilet waters with a value of €22 regardless of status (for private or commercial use) are admitted free of customs duty and VAT under the scheme commonly known as "small packages" relief.

I have no problem paying VAT/Duty if I buy something larger but for small packages, the rules are clear, so if I have to stick to them, AnPost and Revenue must too.


----------



## Luternau (11 Dec 2006)

Iano said:


> I recently ordered a load of books from amazon.co.uk and this comment confirms what I suspected. I got a mail confirming despatch of my order using An Post - but why am I being charged the higher "Western Europe" delivery charges of £3.99 + 99p per extra book (UK rates are £2.16 + 59p) for deliveries that are despatched from Ireland??? Surely it should be regarded as a domestic delivery and therefore charged at domestic rates?
> 
> Has anyone else considered this and tackled Amazon on it?


 
Amazon do not have a distribution centre in Ireland. The items are freighted directly into An Post by Amazon and then and only then do they enter the Postal network. There is a cost in this and that is why the delivery charge is no cheaper. This is quite a standard procedure for many UK mail order companies including; Oxendales, Family Album, and was also the case for the Book Club of Ireland when in operation. 
An Post do not have any part in Customs procedures or the application of the laws. Customs do waht Customs do and everyone has to wait.


----------



## Z100 (11 Dec 2006)

bananaskin said:


> Ordered DVDs on Play over a month ago now, all in or around 45 euro, still haven't received them or any notification from An Post regarding any dues.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a phone number to contact re sorting this out? Getting too close to Christmas for comfort..........


 
  I ordered piles of stuff from Play less than a week ago.....if you haven't got yours yet then mine will probably arrive in March. What was I thinking of?


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Dec 2006)

I ordered a book from Play.com in the past 10 days and it arrived today.


----------



## Z100 (11 Dec 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> I ordered a book from Play.com in the past 10 days and it arrived today.


 
You've given me hope. I _love_ you.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Dec 2006)

Save it .


----------



## Z100 (11 Dec 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Save it .


 
Save your love my darling, save your love 
For summer nights with moon and stars above 
A serenade I long to sing you 
The reddest rose I'll always bring you 
Save your love for Roma and for me 

​


----------



## shanefergo (13 Dec 2006)

Guys, I had the same problem and if you need to contact them from Ireland give this number a go 00441534877595

You can send it back and they will refund you, save you getting the tax sting. Once refunded just get it somewhere else

Cheers


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Dec 2006)

I ordered 2 CD's last tuesday i think and got them yesterday - hang in there guys!


----------



## bananaskin (15 Dec 2006)

The missing DVD's have popped up as refunded in my order history.

Received nothing from an Post seems like they just went back.

Out into the beautiful weather now to hunt down a replacement pressie, the joys.....


----------



## Z100 (15 Dec 2006)

Bushfire said:


> I ordered piles of stuff from Play less than a week ago.....if you haven't got yours yet then mine will probably arrive in March. What was I thinking of?


 
Phew, the stuff has begun to arrive, all in separate packets. Looking good.


----------



## wavejumper (15 Dec 2006)

just got my dvd set, it was sent on 2/12...took roughly 13 days, must have got checked but there was no custom notice. will definitely watch it next time for anything over 22 quid.


----------



## ciara_gmail (15 Dec 2006)

Ordered some books and CD's from 5th Dec onwards and started to arrive there on Wed. so about a week turnaround, not bad. As per previous posters, all items came separate even though I ordered in one transaction...all good tho!


----------



## Marion (15 Dec 2006)

I got some DVDs that I ordered last week in the post today from Play.com. It states on the separate packages "import VAT pre-paid" and gives an authorisation number.

Marion


----------



## Diego Murphy (20 Dec 2006)

i ordered 2 tshirts and 24 season 5.  Tshirts have arrived.  No sign of the dvd yet.  Twas E49.


----------



## Guest111 (21 Dec 2006)

If at all possible get any purchases delivered to your workplace.
Packages going to a business do not arouse the same degree of suspicion.


----------

